# buffed.de Website und der Internet Explorer 8



## MisterGeko (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon im Thema beschrieben nutze ich den IE 8 und bin mit diesem auch soweit zufrieden.
Ich habe auch nicht vor meinen Browser zu wechseln.

Was mir auffällt ist das die neue buffed.de Seite stellenweise nicht richtig mit diesem Browser funktioniert. Das einlogen z.B. klappt nicht. Es kommt Passwort fehlerhaft. Wenn ich die Seite dann so aktuallisiere bin ich dann doch eingelogt.

Wenn ich auf mein Profil gehe dann werde ich ja auf die "alte" Website weitergeleitet bei der ich dann auch nicht automatisch eingelogt bin.

Es gibt diesen kompatibilitätsmodus aber selbst mit dem funktioniert es nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es geschafft habe im Forum hier angemeldet zu bleiben!

Vielleicht mache ich ja auch was falsch aber ich denke das die Seite einfach nicht für diesen Browser ausgelegt ist!?

Bitte um Info

Gruß
MisterGeko

PS: Zam die von mir an dich gestern verschickte eMail als Antwort auf deine beschreibt mein Problem etwas detailierter.


----------



## Avolus (16. Dezember 2010)

Unvoreingenommen frage ich mal, ob dein Betriebssystem up to date ist?
Vielleicht ist dies ein Fehler, der bereits, oder wenn du auf Updates achtest, demnächst von Windows gefixt wird.

Ansonsten fällt mir da auch nichts ein.. ^^
Aber ich bin ja auch kein IE user


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

Tja Fehler schleichen sich immer wieder ein. Das wurde, so denke ich, schon öfters besprochen. Aber scheinbar nutzt keiner der Macher den IE, sonst würden nicht immer wieder so gravierende Fehler auftreten. Das kenne ich von anderen Webseiten jedenfalls nicht so 

Hier mal ein paar Beispielbilder:

Ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus alles ok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht ok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus nicht ok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohne aber auch nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bevor die Frage kommt, es ist natürlich alles auf den neuesten Stand IE8 Win7 64bit


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir geht es auf einem 64Bit-Windows, wenn ich die 64Bit-Version des IE8 verwende und den Kompatibilitätsmodus.

Naja, vielleicht behebt ja das Update, was irgendwann von unserem WSUS kommt, das Problem.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

Das hoffe ich. Ist bei nämlich eine recht frische Win-Installation. So gerade mal 5 Wochen alt.


----------



## MisterGeko (16. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auf einem 64Bit-Windows, wenn ich die 64Bit-Version des IE8 verwende und den Kompatibilitätsmodus.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht behebt ja das Update, was irgendwann von unserem WSUS kommt, das Problem.


Jepp das mit 64 Bit kann ich auch so bestätigen! Da ich mich auch nur so richtig für's Forum usw anmelden kann! Aber ich nutz den 64 Bit Explorer nicht. Ist der den besser? Irgendwie muss ich da alle AddOns neu installieren!? Also Flashplayer usw!? Normal?

Was bitte ist ein WSUS?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

WSUS = *W*indows* S*erver* U*pdate* S*ervices


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2010)

Der WSUS ist unser Fireminterne Windows-Update-Server. Somit kann ich die Windows-Updates zentral herunterladen, verwalten, testen, freigeben und kann die Rechner überwachen, welche Updates fehlen.

Ich sehe zu, dass ich auf einem 64Bit-System so viel wie möglich Anwendungne als 64Bit-Anwendung laufen lasse. Klar braucht man dann auch 64Bit-Plugins. Flash gibt es zumindest als Beta. Ich versteh nicht, warum es manche Hersteller nicht hinbekommen nach 5 Jahren immer noch keine 64Bit-Anwendung der Plugins zu haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

Genau wegen mancher Plugins nutze ich die 64bit Variante des IE8 nicht. Naja aber ich kanns auch nicht verstehen was die Programmierer davon abhält, das vernünftig zu programmieren.

Aber mal kurz eine kleine Geschichte am Rande:
Seit ca. 3 Jahren nutze ich T-Home-Entertain, also auch fürs Internet die Telekom.
Nun war es also so, das ich damals schon Vista 64bit nutzte. Dazu gab es damals die Telekom-Software 6.0 auf DVD. Kann ja jeder im T-Punkt kostenlos haben.
Jedenfalls wollte ich das Telekomeigene E-Mail Programm nutzen. Das lief unter 64bit aber nicht. Auf Nachfrage im dortigen Forum bekam ich eine, wie ich finde, teilweise ziemlich patzige Antwort eines Moderators dazu. Er sagte das es sich für zu wenige Nutzer nicht lohnen würde und das diese Software doch schliesslich kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Auf Deutsch also ich müsste damit leben.
Ich anwortete darauf hin, das es doch auch ein Werbeplattform für die Telekom wäre, schliesslich werden doch Neuigkeiten und Angebote per E-Mail an die Nutzer versendet. Andere machen das ja auch wie z.B. Web.de u.a. 
Darauf kann dann keine Antwort mehr und der Beitrag wurde geschlossen. Jedenfalls nutze ich bis heute diese Software nicht und rufe auch keine Mails vom Telekomserver ab. Keine Ahnung ob es mittlerweile unter 64bit läuft, aber die Software ist soweit ich weis immer noch 6.0.


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar nutzt keiner der Macher den IE, sonst würden nicht immer wieder so gravierende Fehler auftreten.



Die Seiten werden in allen gängigen, Prozentual am weitesten Verbreiteten (darum kann der IE6 auch gern draußen bleiben ^^) auf neuesten Stand(!) gepatchten Browsern getestet (FF, IE, Opera, Chrome, Teilweise auch Safari - keine Beta-Versionen). Jedoch ist nicht jede Windows + Browserkombination im Test möglich.



> Und bevor die Frage kommt, es ist natürlich alles auf den neuesten Stand IE8 Win7 64bit



Ich habe Privat Win7 64 bit und leider auch den IE drauf, kann die Probleme aber nicht nachvollziehen - mh. Sind irgendwelche speziellen Plugins installiert?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe Privat Win7 64 bit und leider auch den IE drauf, kann die Probleme aber nicht nachvollziehen - mh. Sind irgendwelche speziellen Plugins installiert?


Nein keine. Nur das übliche Adobe Shockwave/Flash/Reader und einige Norton IS - Plugins, sowie Standardplugins von Microsoft. Sonst habe ich nichts speziell installiert. Ich habe auch sonst mit keiner Webseite ein Problem. 
Also ohne euch zu nahe zu treten, aber ich muss es leider so sagen. Wenn ich Probleme mit einem Forum habe betrifft es immer Buffed. Warum das so ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ohne euch zu nahe zu treten, aber ich muss es leider so sagen. Wenn ich Probleme mit einem Forum habe betrifft es immer Buffed. Warum das so ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung.



Ich kann dir versichern, das ist keine Absicht *g*
Tritt das Problem immer noch auf?


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2011)

Die IE-Bugs im Kommentarsystem sind behoben.


----------



## Barbarina (11. Februar 2011)

Und was ist mit den ganzen anderen Fehlern,

sorry aber keiner kann mir erzählen das die noch nicht bemerkt wurden.


Allein wenn ich die Datenbank benutze um mir Items an zu sehen, sobald die Liste etwas zu lang ist brauch ich garnix mehr machen, denn das Vorschaufenster des Gegenstandes befindet sich im herausgescrolten Bereich.
Selbst den Zoomfaktor deutlich zu verringern hilft irgendwann nicht mehr ( je nach Listenlänge ) da ich mir sicher keine Lupe für Buffed kaufe.

ps: Standartmäßig lese ich mit 75% Zoom

Tut mir leid aber so langsam verkommt Buffed zu einer Werbungsgesteuerten, Abos anbietenden und PopUp´s liebenen 0/8/15 Plattform, auf der garnichts mehr außer der Werbung wirklich funktioniert.

Auf der alten Seite konnte man sich auch ein Thema mal ordentlich durchlesen ohne 20-40 Seiten blättern zu müßen.

Ich sag nur Patchnotes, ist ja vielleicht nett gedacht diese in Kategorien auf zu teilen, aber bei den Seitenladezeiten, gehe ich bald dazu über mir die Info´s die ich brauche auf anderen Seiten zu holen, wenn´s sein muß in Englisch.

Zum oben genannten Problem mit der Datenbank, das gleiche gilt auch bei den Talentplanern ectr. die Skillbeschreibung ist irgendwo im Nirvana wo es einem aber auch garnix bringt, oder aber unlesbar.

Ich benutze auch den IE sowohl auf Win7  als auch auf XP bis vor kurzen hatte ich dazu auch noch Vista in Nutzung, überall der selbe Fehler.

Das der Fuchs das kann und der IE wohl nicht, spielt für mich keine Rolle ich möchte und werde weiterhin den IE Nutzen.

MfG


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Februar 2011)

ZAM, da muss ich Zustimmen. In der Datenbank funktioniert die Positionierung des Vorschaufensters überhaupt nicht.

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ZAM, da muss ich Zustimmen. In der Datenbank funktioniert die Positionierung des Vorschaufensters überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Siehe Anhang.




Das sind die "extra generierten" Tooltips, aber nicht die allgemeinen. Das ist schon behoben im Rahmen einer anderen Funktionsanpassung, aber noch nicht live.


----------

